
How a C program naturally scales better than a C++ program - setgid
http://assoc.tumblr.com/post/793449265/how-a-c-program-naturally-scales-better-than-a-c
======
setgid
Essentially C++ encourages you to put function declarations along with the
data they operate on, even though only the latter is usually needed when
included transitively from a header file. This problem is exacerbated by
templates, which often require the full definitions of functions to be placed
inside the header file.

~~~
ericpts
But you lose some of the performance and safety benefits of templates.

